# My friend Paco



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is not crazy, he is very handsome! A little ball chasing is perfectly normal! Great Pics!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As always your pictures are just AMAZING!!! 
And Paco looks great.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your photos never cease to amaze me. You sure caught Paco's intensity as he chases his ball. That is a very handsome crazy boy you have there.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love me some Paco!!!!! He has amazing eyes and your last photo is fantastic.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, #6, just WOW!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Paco pictures, he does look a bit crazy in the 4th shot. My Chester loves his tennis balls but his mom (me) can't take wonderful pictures. The last shot is just beautiful, I think it needs a frame.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Paco is not crazy just ball crazy like any good loving golden retriever would be. That last picture is probably my favorite one of him yet. Just beautiful.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow Paco is gorgeous, he really makes the photo's pop with energy!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's a brilliant shot where Paco has caught the ball..............amazing !!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW what fabulous shots! I absolutely LOVE your photos, Rik! And, yes, Paco looks SO intense!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

As usual, I am absolutely amazed by your stunning photographs! Paco is one lucky, handsome boy


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just love your pics of Paco....such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paco*

You took wonderful pics and Paco is VERY HANDSOME!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love Love Love these pics as always! Paco is one crazy boy!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I just Love Paco Pic's! Crazy Golden chasing a tennie ball...never would have thought that would ever happen! Thanks, You made my day! The last one...are you holding his tennis ball out there...just teasing him...I wanna know who's the crazy one!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you. Yes maybe he is just ball crazy :doh:




Tailer'sFolks said:


> I just Love Paco Pic's! Crazy Golden chasing a tennie ball...never would have thought that would ever happen! Thanks, You made my day! The last one...are you holding his tennis ball out there...just teasing him...I wanna know who's the crazy one!




I'm not holding a tennis ball out there. This is his "relaxed" look. 
My wife took some pictures of me as I was taking pictures of Paco (lying in the mud) It would be certainly the answer to the question; who is the crazy one.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Love the last picture of Paco. I'd love to see the pullback shot of you lying in the mud!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It goes without saying that whenever I see pictures you've taken of Paco that they're just gorgeous. 
He is one fine specimen of a dog - so athletic and just taking pure delight in chasing his ball. I love the one where he sees you taking the shot and his eyes are checking out what you're doing.

Wonderful shots as always!

---
Kim


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great shots........love the depth of field!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rik, that last pic takes my breath away . Paco always has such an intense look on his face, it's truly his signature, I'd know it anywhere!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Swanolck said:


> Love the last picture of Paco. I'd love to see the pullback shot of you lying in the mud!


Thank you. If my wife would read this she would post the picture :: 



Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I love the one where he sees you taking the shot and his eyes are checking out what you're doing.
> Kim


Thanks Kim. He is a male but nevertheless he can do two thing at the same time. :bowl: This is not the first time he is doing this. 
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l253/rik6230/golden site/3-3.jpg He is trying to avoid a collision 



sameli102 said:


> Great shots........love the depth of field!


Thanks Chris. It is what your are writing in an other thread about DSLR 's. As you look at these photos, carefully, together with the exif numbers and you understand what your are seeing, almost every thing about aperture and shutter speed is said. Large aperture means a small DOF and if the distance between the subject (dog) and lens gets shorter the DOF will be even smaller. The shutterspeed in photo 1 is 1/500 and in photo 4 1/320. Photo 4 isn't tag sharp so the shutterspeed is to low 



moverking said:


> Rik, that last pic takes my breath away . Paco always has such an intense look on his face, it's truly his signature, I'd know it anywhere!


Thank you Maribeth,

Paco has that look only when he is outside of the house. At this moment he is laying next to my chair and looks like a normal golden retriever; friendly, very relaxed and sweet.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, I love looking at your pics! You've got killer skills and an absolutely incredible subject! He is gorgeous!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr. Paco and his Dads pictures always make me smile and are breathtaking


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I almost missed this. Thanks Alan!!! #6 is incredible! In the dark??


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I love your pictures and Paco is the perfect photo subject. He is also the most serious Golden I have seen, does he ever smile?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Muddypaws said:


> He is also the most serious Golden I have seen, does he ever smile?


I looked at my photo and I realize that most of my Paco pictures are action shots or head shots taken after the action. 
But I also have shots were he smiles and looks like a normal golden. :bowl:

Together with my wife and daughter.










In the woods


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Paco's Phantom face in the dark is an amazing shot. Kudos to you!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

rik said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yep I knew he was a charming babe magnet Very good looking family you have there!*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You always get those intense action shots! 
I'd like to see what Paco's face looks like in a quiet calm moment. Or does he have any? LOL!


----------

